# M&M Productions bring you......



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Few sample clips from the feature length movie.....

*Maine Coon mayhem
*

YouTube - Maine Coon Kittens watching the snow

YouTube - Cat plays fetch

YouTube - Cat play fight

YouTube - Maine coons in action

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

They're fab hunny  xx

Thoroughly enjoyed!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Great videos - mine all sat by the french doors in the lounge, chasing the flakes through the windows too!!!

Love the fetch one - you obviously have them well trained!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCoonz said:


> Great videos - mine all sat by the french doors in the lounge, chasing the flakes through the windows too!!!
> 
> Love the fetch one - you obviously have them well trained!


I'll have to show you Lilly next time you come round, she taught me to play fetch pmsl xx


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Brilliant videos!! Your posts are seriously bad for me ... the more of your pics and videos I see, the more and more I want my own Maine Coon - looks like it isn't going to be until next year now boo hoo!! Your girls look like they are having a fab time. Love the one of them watching the snow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> I'll have to show you Lilly next time you come round, she taught me to play fetch pmsl xx


We are training Odin but he hasn't quite got the 'letting go' part yet! Plus, Scarlett keeps getting there before him!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

my NFC kitten was after the snow through the window...it almost felt mean that he was designed for this weather yet he cant go out lol.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

cant wait to watch them when i get home!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what great videos


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad you like them everyone, Lozzy8218 good things come to those who wait. you wont go wrong with a Maine Coon, at least you can take your time and get a nice one from a local breeder.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great videos Matt. Your cats look gorgeous and obviously enjoyed the snow from the comfort of indoors


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Great videos Matt. Your cats look gorgeous and obviously enjoyed the snow from the comfort of indoors


thanks , cheers for looking at the videos. I have another one coming soon. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

excellent stuff, your cats are gorgeous


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh love maine coons there so full of fun..


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Great vids but you have such fab models!!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

cheers Glad you enjoyed the videos


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant! especially loved the fetch one lolxx


----------

